# Defence Medical Equipment Depot, Ludgershall August '14



## mookster (Aug 23, 2014)

I do believe this is the very first post about this place. Which is surprising!

The Defence Medical Equipment Depot (DMED) in Ludgershall, Wiltshire was a part of the Defence Logistics Organisation (DLO) and provided medical equipment and supplies to the armed forces both here and abroad. It closed in 2005 and has sat empty since, I can't find any current planning applications or developers sites with it on so for the near future at least it looks like nothing will be done with it. It comprises a very large factory-type area and a few more regular military buildings including a mess hall built in 1939, whether it used to be part of a larger base I am unsure of.

Anyway me and Landie Man were bored this afternoon so drove the hour trip from my house on the chance it wouldn't be demolished and it paid off. 


























































































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157646766360121/ ​


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2014)

It is a nice site for a wander but like most places in Wiltshire it's very far gone. Cheers.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 24, 2014)

Love a bit of decay.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey mate !! We still take the odd train of military vehicles into Ludgershall and sometimes shunt them past this complex. Have been meaning to have a peep in there for a while now but it was obvious from the outside that there wouldnt be much left !! Thanx for saving me the effort !!


----------



## mookster (Aug 26, 2014)

fluffy5518 said:


> Hey mate !! We still take the odd train of military vehicles into Ludgershall and sometimes shunt them past this complex. Have been meaning to have a peep in there for a while now but it was obvious from the outside that there wouldnt be much left !! Thanx for saving me the effort !!



It's not too bad if you've got nothing better to do


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2014)

Not lot left of that place then. Thanks for showing


----------



## King Al (Aug 27, 2014)

Great pics Mookster! Looks totally desolate in a good way, like the oddly upbeat colour scheme


----------



## Cuban B. (Aug 28, 2014)

Not even one wheelchair?


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice find Mookie. Some lovely light and peelage in there.


----------



## dale54 (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice find, very odd no one found it sooner!


----------

